# mynah bird



## __sam69__ (Mar 4, 2008)

hi, does anybody know of anybody who breedds mynah birds? and any body know a good care sheet for them please ?


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Birds » Songbirds » Mynah - Java Hill Main Page

How to Care for a Myna Bird | eHow.com

Index

Pretty sure you will get the info you need especially the last link


----------



## __sam69__ (Mar 4, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Birds » Songbirds » Mynah - Java Hill Main Page
> 
> How to Care for a Myna Bird | eHow.com
> 
> ...


 thanks alot


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

__sam69__ said:


> thanks alot


 Ohhh lovely, all that squirty sh1t up your walls several times a day. Marvellous.:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Ohhh lovely, all that squirty sh1t up your walls several times a day. Marvellous.:lol2:


LOOOOOL fenny you have a wonderful way with words :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Ohhh lovely, all that squirty sh1t up your walls several times a day. Marvellous.:lol2:


 Tis true! hehe


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

arnt mynahs just a big starling.


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Ohhh lovely, all that squirty sh1t up your walls several times a day. Marvellous.:lol2:


 tiz very true . i had one a few years ago ,and he seemed to have a 5 minute digestion, and did you kniow that they learn just about everything they are gonna repeat in the first few years , so if it learns the burgeler alarm as mine did, ya stuck with it for ever, very loud, all day long. sad but true i couldnt wait to get rid of mine , he needed cleaning out twice a day, ruined the wall paper and sh...t all over the place when out of his cage and gave us all headaches.....lovely pets , NOT.:lol2:


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

north cornwall aviares has some bred by himself i think £650each


----------

